# Figs are ready! Preserves!



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I beat the dam squirrels to em this time, prob cause they are busy tearing up the persimmons!

Took advantage yesterday and made some strawberry preserves, mango preserves too. 

Then, what the hey...switched to makin a spicey hot fig bbq sauce.

What a way to ruin a Sunday morning wade...legs are too tired once again and still doing dishes...


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*more pics*

a few more...

I can't wait till the bigger figs are ready!:brew:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice, my grandpa would give me a nickel a bird shot out of his fig trees....WW


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I picked 7 gallons of figs for preserves two days ago. Watch out for yellow jackets!!!! They got me pretty good


Cody C


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I love fresh preserves. I too have a fig tree with tons of figs and love them but have never picked them off my tree. How would one make preserves? If you got a good recipe, I'd love to hear it???


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yikes!!! I forgot about them... 

Not much left on either tree, but the mockingbirds & redbirds were laughing their heads off when I ran out there... GRRR...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I love them fig perserves, reminds me of younger and happier times. Gonna plant a couple trees in the fall and maybe in a couple years I will have me some.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

fresh strawberry preserves mixed w/ figs preserves are tops on pancakes....haven't had any in 50 yrs....wish I could try some again....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Figs w/strawberry jam makes some fine eating. 

Those look really great.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I gotta get on mine before my boys chickens eat em all.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Never had a taste of fig and strawberry,But,this thread is making my mouth water!! Would you kindly post recipe or instruction how to make it?

RL


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

V- bottom,
Where do you live. 
I will give you some. 
I am in lake Jackson. 
B. D.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice haul. My tree is still on the very small side compared to the one pictured. Still it had 20 or so figs that just started riping this weekend. Birds got to about half of them.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine figs are not ready yet . Maybe this next week they will be ready . I normally make fig strawberry preserve . Have made wine out of the too .


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*fig preserves recipe*

Strawberry fig preserves:

3-4 cups mashed figs
3 cups sugar
2- 3 oz packages strawberry jello

Mix ingreds together in a pot, bring to boil.
Stir often to prevent burning.
When thick, transfer to sterilized jars a process for 15 minutes per pint.

Makes3 pints.

[ substitute different flavor jello's for various others] Mango, peach,black cherry...ALL ARE GOOD!

Less or No-Sugar-Needed Recipes:

You could use a no-sugar needed pectin, such as Mrs. WagesLite Home Jell Fruit Pectin, Ball No-Sugar Needed Pectin or Sure-Jell.
With these no sugar is required at all.

The package inserts with these pectins give instructions on when to add the sugar substitutes (usually after all the cooking, right before filling the jars).

Enjoy!:bounce:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you Sir!

RL



txdougman said:


> Strawberry fig preserves:
> 
> 3-4 cups mashed figs
> 3 cups sugar
> ...


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*more preserves*

Another 11 half pints...this time w/cherry and black cherry flavoring!
Mmmmmmm.

Still pickn...not done yet!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked my figs today. Got a gallon and a half , still have a lot thats not ready yet. when Imake my fig/strawberry I buy some frozen strawberry's to add to my mix. I think we made 12 pints last year.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Rainy day figs...more..and more...*

:texasflag
Fig tree will not stop producing!:bounce:

I made some Raspberry, peach and more strawberry preserves today. Pints and half pints. 
I added a tbsp of butter to the recipe to eliminate the foaming and didn't have to skim the top. Also added a 1/4 cup of lemon juice.

I'm tosing in the towel on preserves, but have to go pick more this afternoon. I just can't let them go to waste! :headknock

Jar inventory is slim to none...

:flag:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I can sympathize with the jar situation... LOL!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You got me motivated, Doug... Got a pot of fig/pear preserves on the stove right now... Going to be kind of late to hit the bed, but WTH, I got no place I have to be tomorrow anyway... bum that I am nowadays... :rotfl:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

What's your fig recipe?


----------

